# Wer zeigt sich 2023 nackt?



## Nik1979 (13 Juni 2022)

Um mal ein Thema aus dem scheidenen CPC Forum zu übernehmen, wer hat Hinweise auf zukünftige Nacktszenen dt. und internationaler Promidamen?

Ich fang dann auch gleich mal an:

*Mia Maestro*:
bekannt u.a. aus The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn, Frida und Alias: Die Agentin soll ihre erste richtige Nacktszene in dem Film "The Cow Who Sang a Song Into the Future" haben. Dieser läuft u.a. auf den Filmfest in München am 24.06.


----------



## michimann (14 Juni 2022)

Gute Idee Nik


----------



## Schamröte (14 Juni 2022)

Ja, gefällt mir auch. Kann man jemand die Schließungs-Ankündigung hier reinstellen? Würde mich mal interessieren, was die dazu geschrieben haben. Was wird denn aus Jack Snow?


----------



## Death Row (14 Juni 2022)

Eber schrieb:


> Ja, gefällt mir auch. Kann man jemand die Schließungs-Ankündigung hier reinstellen? Würde mich mal interessieren, was die dazu geschrieben haben. Was wird denn aus Jack Snow?



Dafür haben wir im Off-Topic einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Nik1979 (21 Juni 2022)

Noch dieses Jahr soll bei Netflix eine weitere Adaption von Patrick Süskinds Roman "Das Parfum" erscheinen. Unter dem Titel "Der Parfumeur" wirken u.a. Emilia Schüle und Sina Martens mit. Wenn sich, was Nacktheit angeht" "Der Parfumeur" an "Das Parfum" orientriert, dann könnte es interessant werden.


----------



## Austin (21 Juni 2022)

Bei Emilia Schüle und ihrer Historie in Sachen Zeigefreudigkeit habe ich sehr starke Zweifel,ob sie generell in ihrem Schauspielerinnen Leben überhaupt mal was zeigt.


----------



## Star.let (23 Juni 2022)

SamoaJoe schrieb:


> Bei Emilia Schüle und ihrer Historie in Sachen Zeigefreudigkeit habe ich sehr starke Zweifel,ob sie generell in ihrem Schauspielerinnen Leben überhaupt mal was zeigt.



Also ihre Hinterseite hat sie jetzt schon mindestens zwei mal vollständig blank präsentiert


----------



## SteveJ (25 Juni 2022)

Zitat aus einer Vorbesprechung zum morgigen Tatort "In seinen Augen" aus Mainz mit Kommissarin Ellen Berlinger (*Heike Makatsch*):



> Der neue Fall lebt auch von der Schauspielkunst von *Michaela May* (70) und *Ulrike Krumbiegel* (60):
> Beide verkörpern ihre Charaktere überzeugend, trauen sich zudem auch an durchaus gewagte Szenen.



Nunja, die Damen sind keine Zwanzig mehr, aber vielleicht ist ja trotzdem was Interessantes dabei...


----------



## Nik1979 (25 Juni 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Zitat aus einer Vorbesprechung zum morgigen Tatort "In seinen Augen" aus Mainz mit Kommissarin Ellen Berlinger (*Heike Makatsch*):
> 
> 
> 
> Nunja, die Damen sind keine Zwanzig mehr, aber vielleicht ist ja trotzdem was Interessantes dabei...


Heike Makatsch wäre mir da lieber


----------



## EmilS (26 Juni 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Heike Makatsch wäre mir da lieber


Die ist leider auch nicht mehr so jung und knackig


----------



## FGerhard (30 Juni 2022)

Sarah Hostettler, Aenne Schwarz und Ines Marie Westernströer in Tagundnachtgleiche (2020)


----------



## SELENATOR (30 Juni 2022)

*NAZAN ECKES ... wer genau hinschaut sieht ihre sehr positive Entwicklung in Richtung Zeigefreudigkeit, die sich erfreulicher Weise mehr und mehr zu steigern scheint ... und man merkt der Schönheit auch absolut an, wieviel Spaß sie selbst daran hat ... und deshalb lautet mein Bauchgefühl für die brodelnde Gerüchteküche, die ich hiermit offiziell für eröffnet ausrufe : Da geht noch vieeeel mehr !!!!!! ... Ich bin mir sehr sicher das unsere supersexy Göttin Nazan schon länger mit dem Gedanken spielt ...*


----------



## dante_23 (30 Juni 2022)

SELENATOR schrieb:


> *NAZAN ECKES ... wer genau hinschaut sieht ihre sehr positive Entwicklung in Richtung Zeigefreudigkeit, die sich erfreulicher Weise mehr und mehr zu steigern scheint ... und man merkt der Schönheit auch absolut an, wieviel Spaß sie selbst daran hat ... und deshalb lautet mein Bauchgefühl für die brodelnde Gerüchteküche, die ich hiermit offiziell für eröffnet ausrufe : Da geht noch vieeeel mehr !!!!!! ... Ich bin mir sehr sicher das unsere supersexy Göttin Nazan schon länger mit dem Gedanken spielt ...*



beziehst du dich auf´n playboy???


----------



## Nik1979 (2 Juli 2022)

Devrim Lingnau ab 29.09. auf Netflix in Die Kaiserin. Im Trailer gibt es eine angedeutete Liebesszene. Wie weit die geht wird man dann sehen.


----------



## FGerhard (5 Juli 2022)

Maresi Riegner in Monte Verità – Der Rausch der Freiheit (2021)


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2022)

FGerhard schrieb:


> Maresi Riegner in Monte Verità – Der Rausch der Freiheit (*2021*)


🤔


----------



## Nik1979 (10 Juli 2022)

Aylin Tezel mit ein paar Nacktszenen im Film "Der Russe ist einer, der Birken liebt".

Komischer Titel, aber Hauptsache Aylin nackt.


----------



## cultcult (10 Juli 2022)

Was für


Nik1979 schrieb:


> Aylin Tezel mit ein paar Nacktszenen im Film "Der Russe ist einer, der Birken liebt".
> 
> Komischer Titel, aber Hauptsache Aylin nackt.


Hast Du genauere Infos? Was gibts zu sehen?


----------



## Nik1979 (10 Juli 2022)

cultcult schrieb:


> Was für
> 
> Hast Du genauere Infos? Was gibts zu sehen?


U.a. geht Aylin ins Meer, man sieht ein bisschen von ihrem Po. Danach sieht man sie im Wasser. da es ein bisschen dunkel ist, ist hier hier schwer zu sagen ob sie hier oben ohne zu sehen ist.
Etwas später sitzt sie mit einem Hemd an einem Fenster, das sie auszieht. Ihre Brüste sind dort definitiv sichtbar. 
Die letzte Oben-ohne-Szene ist, nachdem sie nackt im Haus ihres Ex-Freundes aufgewacht ist. Bei der Suche nach einem Hemd ist ihre linke Brust zu sehen, bis sie ein Hemd findet und anzieht.
Es sollen wohl noch mehr Szenen drin sein, wo aber die Chance auf mehr Nacktheit ein bisschen verpasst wird.


----------



## khashoggi (15 Juli 2022)

Der Film "Whisper", in dem laut Recapped *Maia Mitchell* ihre erste Nacktszene hat, wird am 12. August unter dem neuen Namen "No Way Out" veröffentlicht.

Quelle: https://variety.com/2022/film/global/vertical-entertainment-no-way-out-1235316985/


----------



## OnkelHotte (19 Juli 2022)

Maya Hawke ist in ihrem neuen Musikvideo oben ohne zu sehen.. und nicht nur sie, das ganze Video ist sehr freizügig


----------



## EmmaW (19 Juli 2022)

*Die Queen!* Aber nur ihrem Arzt.


----------



## m1001 (6 Aug. 2022)

Von unserem Frauen-EM-Star Lina Magull kann man seit heute die nackte Rückseite begutachten. Dank Teamkollegin und Kamerafrau Julia Simic


----------



## RobbSand (6 Aug. 2022)

m1001 schrieb:


> Von unserem Frauen-EM-Star Lina Magull kann man seit heute die nackte Rückseite begutachten. Dank Teamkollegin und Kamerafrau Julia Simic


Wo ist das zu sehen?


----------



## StephanHSV (7 Aug. 2022)

Die nackte Rückseite von Lina Magull ist doch nett anzusehen. Lina darf sich gerne im Playboy nackt von vorne zeigen


----------



## cultcult (7 Aug. 2022)

Krasses Gerät


----------



## toennies (15 Aug. 2022)

Laut einem englischen celebboard ist Verena Altenberger im Film "Märzengrund" kurz oben ohne unter Wasser zu sehen, eine zweite Szene sei wohl recht dunkel und könnte auch ein BD sein.


----------



## Nik1979 (26 Aug. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Noch dieses Jahr soll bei Netflix eine weitere Adaption von Patrick Süskinds Roman "Das Parfum" erscheinen. Unter dem Titel "Der Parfumeur" wirken u.a. Emilia Schüle und Sina Martens mit. Wenn sich, was Nacktheit angeht" "Der Parfumeur" an "Das Parfum" orientriert, dann könnte es interessant werden.


Auch wenn der Ein oder Andere bei Emilia nicht viel erwartet; der Film startet am 21.09. bei Netflix.


----------



## toennies (12 Sep. 2022)

Anfang Oktober läuft "In einem Land, das es nicht mehr gibt an" im Kino an- es geht um die eher unwahrscheinliche Geschichte eine Modelkarriere in der ehamligen DDR. Der Trailer lässt darauf schließen dass die Schweizerin Sira Topic nackte Haut zeigt, und ein Besuch am (FKK)-Strand lässt auch auf Jungschauspielerin Marlene Burow hoffen.
Screenshot aus dem Trailer


----------



## dante_23 (14 Sep. 2022)

Doreen Steinert (Nu Pagadi, Ex von Sido) zeigt sich wohl seit neustem auf der Bezahlplattform BestFans!


----------



## Death Row (14 Sep. 2022)

dante_23 schrieb:


> Doreen Steinert (Nu Pagadi, Ex von Sido) zeigt sich wohl seit neustem auf der Bezahlplattform BestFans!


Okay, damit hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet


----------



## Darth Tittious (14 Sep. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Okay, damit hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet


Sogar sehr nackt...


----------



## Darth Tittious (14 Sep. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Ein oder Andere bei Emilia nicht viel erwartet; der Film startet am 21.09. bei Netflix.


Ich hoffe was Emilia angeht ein wenig auf Marie Antoinette...


----------



## khashoggi (15 Sep. 2022)

Darth Tittious schrieb:


> Ich hoffe was Emilia angeht ein wenig auf Marie Antoinette...


----------



## cultcult (21 Sep. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Ein oder Andere bei Emilia nicht viel erwartet; der Film startet am 21.09. bei Netflix.


Eine Nullnummer. Alles mit BH gedreht


----------



## killa388 (25 Sep. 2022)

Am Freitag erscheint „die Kaiserin“ auf Netflix. Hier spielt unter anderem Svenja jung mit. Weiß jemand ob es da etwas zu sehen geben wird?


----------



## Nik1979 (25 Sep. 2022)

killa388 schrieb:


> Am Freitag erscheint „die Kaiserin“ auf Netflix. Hier spielt unter anderem Svenja jung mit. Weiß jemand ob es da etwas zu sehen geben wird?


Erscheinungstermin ist Donnerstag. Ob es was von Svenja Jung zu sehen gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es was von der Hauptdarstellerin Devrim Lingnau zu sehen gibt.


----------



## killa388 (29 Sep. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Erscheinungstermin ist Donnerstag. Ob es was von Svenja Jung zu sehen gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es was von der Hauptdarstellerin Devrim Lingnau zu sehen gibt.


Danke für den Hinweis. Svenja jung ist übrigens bereits in der ersten Folge nackt zu sehen


----------



## khashoggi (1 Okt. 2022)

Ioana Iacob in "Wir könnten genauso gut tot sein". Ein freizügiges Pressebild gibt's hier


----------



## sucksuck (1 Okt. 2022)

khashoggi schrieb:


> Ioana Iacob in "Wir könnten genauso gut tot sein". Ein freizügiges Pressebild gibt's hier


Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, danke für die Info


----------



## Heffer1 (4 Okt. 2022)

Im Film "Freibad" gibts einige oben-ohne-Szenen von Andrea Sawatzki.


----------



## cultcult (5 Okt. 2022)

Heffer1 schrieb:


> Im Film "Freibad" gibts einige oben-ohne-Szenen von Andrea Sawatzki.


Und was zeigt Lisa Wagner?


----------



## Tim2000 (5 Okt. 2022)

Der Film "Freibad" soll ja schlecht sein, aber die Szenen von Andrea klingen ja vielversprechend.


----------



## Sepp2500 (5 Okt. 2022)

Tim2000 schrieb:


> Der Film "Freibad" soll ja schlecht sein, aber die Szenen von Andrea klingen ja vielversprechend.


Oh ja da bin auch gespannt. Hoffe man sieht bald was


----------



## Heffer1 (5 Okt. 2022)

cultcult schrieb:


> Und was zeigt Lisa Wagner?


Nichts erwähnenswertes. Sawatzki allerdings mehrfach oben ohne, für ihr Alter sehr ansehnlich. Der Film ist allerdings tatsächlich grausam, klischeehaft und wahnsinnig unwitzig.


----------



## Sepp2500 (6 Okt. 2022)

Kann man den Auftritt von Andrea schon irgendwo sehen?


----------



## frank33 (6 Okt. 2022)

Heffer1 schrieb:


> Nichts erwähnenswertes. Sawatzki allerdings mehrfach oben ohne, für ihr Alter sehr ansehnlich. Der Film ist allerdings tatsächlich grausam, klischeehaft und wahnsinnig unwitzig.


Und die Brüste von der Sawatzki sind echt noch sehenswert? Ich lasse mich natürlich überraschen, aber mir fehlt da etwas der Glaube


----------



## Nik1979 (11 Okt. 2022)

Ab dem 21. Oktober 2022 erscheint die zweite Staffel von „Barbaren“ bei Netflix. Der Trailer lässt weitere Nacktszene/n von Jeanne Goursaud vermuten.


----------



## toennies (13 Okt. 2022)

Wie schon vor mir vermutet enthält der Film "In einem Land, das es nicht mehr gibt" zwei Nacktdebüts: Sira Topic zeigt sich für ein Fotoshooting nackt in einer Badewanne und posiert am Strand in einem transparenten Top.
Die sehr süße Marlene Burow zeigt ein tiefes Dekollete bei einer Bikinischau, bevor es zum Nackbaden an den Strand geht. Die Kamera erweckt zunächst den Eindruck, nichts zeigen zu wollen, neben kurzen Blicken auf ihren Po gibt es maximal Busenblitzer beim Planschen. Als ein Fotograf dann aber in romantischem Abendlicht zur Kamera greift geht sie frontal im Wasser auf ihn zu, so dass man ihre Brüste wirklich gut sieht. In einer Liebeszene später im Film gibt es diese dann noch mal zu sehen.

Davon abgesehen: Sehr guter Film! Kein Ostalgiekitsch, aber auch kein erhobener Zeigefinger, wie schlimm das Regime damals war. Die Schattenseiten werden zwar gezeigt, aber ansonsten ist es ein Coming-of-Age-Film, der Lebensfreude und Kreativität zeigt. War wirklich positiv überrascht.


----------



## lala lalalalalala (13 Okt. 2022)

Ist schon etwas her und die Bilder sich aus 2019 . Aber ich füge Carina Witthöft hinzu.


----------



## Darth Tittious (13 Okt. 2022)

lala lalalalalala schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas her und die Bilder sich aus 2019 . Aber ich füge Carina Witthöft hinzu.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass du dich vermutlich auf Bilder beziehst, die gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen, hat das wohl kaum etwas in einem Thread über Nacktszenen oder Aktshootings die im Jahr 2022 erscheinen könnten zu tun.


----------



## lala lalalalalala (13 Okt. 2022)

Darth Tittious schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass du dich vermutlich auf Bilder beziehst, die gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen, hat das wohl kaum etwas in einem Thread über Nacktszenen oder Aktshootings die im Jahr 2022 erscheinen könnten zu tun.



Was ist der Unterschied zu Doreen Steinert in bestfans ?


----------



## Darth Tittious (13 Okt. 2022)

lala lalalalalala schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zu Doreen Steinert in bestfans ?


Touché was die Thematik angeht, aber das Jahr passt bei Doreen... Hab bei BestFans gar nicht bedacht, dass es gegen die Regeln verstößt... Darüber reden ist wohl auch ok, in deinem Fall natürlich genauso...


----------



## Spedy (26 Okt. 2022)

Heffer1 schrieb:


> Im Film "Freibad" gibts einige oben-ohne-Szenen von Andrea Sawatzki.


Gibt es diesbezüglich Neuigkeiten? Glaube da langsam nicht mehr dran!


----------



## khashoggi (27 Okt. 2022)

Spedy schrieb:


> Gibt es diesbezüglich Neuigkeiten? Glaube da langsam nicht mehr dran!


Der Film läuft seit 8 Wochen im Kino, man kann sämtliche Gerüchte und Berichte also relativ leicht selbst überprüfen.


----------



## Elfman (27 Okt. 2022)

Enie van de Meiklokjes? Ich würde vieeel dafür geben.


----------



## Neechen (27 Okt. 2022)

Elfman schrieb:


> Enie van de Meiklokjes? Ich würde vieeel dafür geben.


Naja, da gibt es wohl nur die Bilder von dem Latexabguss vor 20 (?) Jahren.


----------



## Nik1979 (1 Nov. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Aylin Tezel mit ein paar Nacktszenen im Film "Der Russe ist einer, der Birken liebt".
> 
> Komischer Titel, aber Hauptsache Aylin nackt.


Der Film startet am Donnerstag (03.11.) im Kino.


----------



## cultcult (7 Nov. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Der Film startet am Donnerstag (03.11.) im Kino.



Leider nicht bei mir in der Nähe. Schade, muss ich warten bis Aylin den Weg ins Netz findet.


----------



## sucksuck (22 Nov. 2022)

Schade,keine Infos auf was man sich freuen kann...


----------



## khashoggi (22 Nov. 2022)

sucksuck schrieb:


> Schade,keine Infos auf was man sich freuen kann...





> In the first minutes Aylin goes into the sea, you can see asmall part of her buttcrack. After that you can see her floating on the water. It's a bit dark but it's either a very nippy shirt or she is topless then.
> A bit later she sits next to a window with a shirt on, which she removes. Her breats are visible definitivly there. It is the scene with Yuval Scharf with not the best lighting. She goes to the bed. There is I think another shot of her topless, later on she wears again a shirt, which is very nippy.
> The last topless scene is after she wakes up naked in the house of her ex-boyfriend. While searching for a shirt hert left breast is seen until she finds a shirt and puts it on.


----------



## sucksuck (22 Nov. 2022)

Thank you khashoggi for the information


----------



## Nik1979 (6 Dez. 2022)

Ich habe mal das Jahr auf 2023 angepasst, denn wir hoffen ja mal das das neue Jahr auch neue Nacktszenen mit sich bringt.


----------



## Oldtom (19 Dez. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Um mal ein Thema aus dem scheidenen CPC Forum zu übernehmen, wer hat Hinweise auf zukünftige Nacktszenen dt. und internationaler Promidamen?
> 
> Ich fang dann auch gleich mal an:
> 
> ...


Micaela Schäfer natürlich!


----------



## aramaki (20 Dez. 2022)

Stefanie Hertel und Tochter


----------



## snoopyle2001 (20 Dez. 2022)

aramaki schrieb:


> Stefanie Hertel und Tochter


dafür - aber ohne Gesang


----------



## Letsgo (20 Dez. 2022)

aramaki schrieb:


> Stefanie Hertel und Tochter


Ist das nur ein Wunsch oder eine Prognose?


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

Letsgo schrieb:


> Ist das nur ein Wunsch oder eine Prognose?


Eher Ersteres...  

Also Stefanie hat sich ja schon mal sehr sexy und rel. unbekleidet im TV gezeigt.
Ich würde es bei ihr nicht ganz ausschließen, dass sie z.B. mal im Playboy posiert, halte es aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Bei der Tochter Johanna gehe ich zu 99,9% davon aus, dass sie es nicht tut.


----------



## aramaki (21 Dez. 2022)

Ist halt Wunschdenken...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (21 Dez. 2022)

Alle Admins von hier 
Nackt vor einem offenen Kamin liegend........


----------



## sucksuck (Dienstag um 08:38)

Schade dass dieser Thread tot ist...


----------



## Nik1979 (Dienstag um 19:10)

sucksuck schrieb:


> Schade dass dieser Thread tot ist...


Warum tot? Aktuell gibt's vielleicht nicht so viel Neues.

Am Donnerstag startet die 2. Staffel von Vikings Valhalla auf Netflix. Vielleicht gibt es (wie in der 1. Staffel) ja wieder was von Laura Berlin zu sehen.


----------



## Muck (Dienstag um 23:09)

Weiß jemand of Mala Emde in ihrem neuen Film Aus meiner Haut etwas zeigt? Laut Beschreibung hat sie zumindest eine Sexszene. Kinotart in Deutschland ist der 02.02., war aber schon auf ein paar Festivals unterwegs.


----------



## floyd (Mittwoch um 10:43)

Miss Piggy


----------

